# Campagnolo Record 10s "Carbon BB System" shifters



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a foreigner in this Campy world and need You opinion about the Campagnolo Record 10s "Carbon BB System" shifters. Worth to choose them instead of the 11s Record shifters, model 2009/10?

Thanks!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

drotos.toth said:


> I'm a foreigner in this Campy world and need You opinion about the Campagnolo Record 10s "Carbon BB System" shifters. Worth to choose them instead of the 11s Record shifters, model 2009/10?
> 
> Thanks!


Carbon BB System is almost vintage (15 years old). The newer 10 speed shifters were QS (less dead spot) and Ultra (friction coating). All the shifters from Carbon BB onwards had ball bearing and Carbon levers, so there is no disadvantage to getting newer shifters, unless you don't like the new shape. The old shifters are smaller, which I find to be the only (possible) advantage. If given the choice, I'd go 11 speed.


----------



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

And what about the problems with the first genereaton of the new 11spd ergoshifters? I mean the 2009/10 series. Or is that just a myths?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

I have 2010 11-sp Chorus shifters/derailleurs, they have worked fine since day 1.


----------



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> I have 2010 11-sp Chorus shifters/derailleurs, they have worked fine since day 1.


I've heard that Campagnolo improved/modified the internals of the 2009/10 levers, during the year of 2010. Are there any way to identify the levers? (Without disassemble them completly...  )


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

OK, my recollection is coming back now. They did two things: new shifter bushing material, and I think stronger spring on the RD and FD. 

In fact there's what you are looking for, from VeloTech. 
Frequently Asked Questions - Campagnolo - Velotech Cycling Ltd - Weldtech Industry standard cycle mechanics training and Campagnolo Approved Service Centre (UK)



> Some earlier versions of the UltraShift lever had internal differences which in service can give shifting issues. If you detach the lever from the handlebar and look at it from the back, if the cable bush (the disc that the gear cable is threaded through at the lever end) is off-white, you may have an early production lever. in this case, and if the lever is not shifting accurately, please email us at camapgnoloasc"at"aim"dot"com for further advice.
> Some detail changes have been made to the return spring on the rear derailleur, as some frames have cable routing that generates a higher-than-normal friction in the rear gear cable. If cables are routed through the handlebars, or have to follow particularly tight curves, you may benefit from a more recent rear derailleur. In the vast majority of installations, this is not a problem.


----------



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, Julius!

I've just e-mailed Velotech if they sell that bush separetely...


----------



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

"If you detach the lever from the handlebar and look at it from the back, if the cable bush (the disc that the gear cable is threaded through at the lever end) is off-white, you may have an early production lever."

Is that "off-white" could be grey?  Or is that the newer bush?


----------



## drotos.toth (Oct 14, 2010)

Are they the the 2009/10 models?

Is that left lever body all right? (At the cable outing...)


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

drotos.toth said:


> I'm a foreigner in this Campy world and need You opinion about the Campagnolo Record 10s "Carbon BB System" shifters. Worth to choose them instead of the 11s Record shifters, model 2009/10?
> 
> Thanks!


No.

Campagnolo ergo levers through 2008 use a G-spring design derived from Campagnolo down-tube shifters where a G-shaped spring leg rubs across an index cam and wears out due to friction and the best spring steels not being hardest.

I had to rebuild my right shift lever approximately every three years due to worn out or broken G-springs that made staying in gear a problem although I don't ride much (I just shift like I have ADHD).

Note the broken spring retainer - that happens too, although the updated plastic part is reportedly longer lasting.


View attachment 289809










View attachment 289810










Ultrashift levers from 2009 on (stopping at 2010 for 10 cogs) use a different design with a ball bearing that rolls over the index notches that should be longer lasting.

View attachment 289811










The current shape feels better too.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It sounds like, from the original post, that someone is offering you a set of 2009 shifters. If they are indeed 2009, then stay away. Early production shifters had problems with the shifter bodies as well as a very weak feel. Later 2009 production improved the quality of the bodies and revised the detent disc and cable reel.

As already mentioned, there is no external way to identify, one has to get a look at the cable reel. The early ones were white/grey. New ones are black.

The shifters and RD were again modified for 2011, and this current version provides the best shifting.

Comparing 10 and 11-speed is really apples and oranges - 2 quite different designs.

Of the 10-speed shifters I actually prefer the early production "BB System", for a more positive shift feel than the later "Ultras". "QS" was a fairly minor mod to the left shifter only that reduced initial travel.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I would surely opt for the 11 speed. the 10 speed parts are getting more expensive and harder to find than 11 speed. If you are concerned about the first gen 11 speed shifters, have you considered one of the UK sites? You can get 2014 chorus shifters (same as record) for $220 delivered right now.


----------

